# المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

المحرك المغناطيسي الشهير على مستوى العالم الغربي للعالم ومكتشفه برنداف PERENDEV
والذى دفع الكثيرين لعمله وفهم نظرية عمله 

وستجدون لكثير من التجارب النجحه على شبكة اانترنت 

منهم من نجح واستطاع بيعه ولكن بعيد عن اعين اعداء الطاقة الحرة الذين يعملون على مصادرة تلك المحركات تحت مسميات غبية وذالك لمنع انتشارها

ولكن التجارب لا تتوقف 

وهذه احداها باستخدام مغناطيسيا بسيطة لتوضيح نظرية عملها 

لاحظ بالفديو تلك الزواية المدببة وتصل الى 30 درجة والمثبته اعلى المغانط

اسم الفديو 
PERENDEV


الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJncWgvW5ro&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJncWgvW5ro&feature=related

رابط اخر 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbaNjSM3Ya0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbaNjSM3Ya0&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJncWgvW5ro&feature=related



الصور بالمرفقات


----------

